# SEN 500 water pump - your experence/opinion please?



## max88 (Aug 6, 2009)

http://www.wonbrothers.com/product/pumps/sen300ga.htm

I am considering this pump to help with water change. Base on research on the web, capacity is more than enough for my only tank (20G). However it's within my budget and has spare capacity for larger tanks in the future.

There are only two negative reviews on the web, one being impeller shredded itself, the other being broken housing. Other than those, are good descriptions such as "super quiet, powerful, energy efficient".

Does anyone on the forum have experience with this pump? Thanks.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If it's for light non-continuous use, even a cheap pump should be sufficient.

No experience with it though. One thing you should make sure is that it's capable of pumping at the height you need it to pump at an appreciable rate - cheap pumps usually have a pretty fast drop off in performance against head pressure.


----------

